

Ask HN: What's your favorite TED Talk? - squegles

I&#x27;ve watched many great TED talks and am wondering if there are any gems that I&#x27;m missing.<p>So HN, what are some of your favorite TED talks?<p>I&#x27;ll start with mine: 
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tedxtalks.ted.com&#x2F;video&#x2F;Hackschooling-Makes-Me-Happy-Lo)
======
codemonkeymike
I really love any ted talk on cities. Here are a few of my top picks.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/aziza_chaouni_how_i_brought_a_river...](http://www.ted.com/talks/aziza_chaouni_how_i_brought_a_river_and_my_city_back_to_life)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/james_howard_kunstler_dissects_subu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/james_howard_kunstler_dissects_suburbia)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_barasch_a_park_underneath_the_h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_barasch_a_park_underneath_the_hustle_and_bustle_of_new_york_city)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/edi_rama_take_back_your_city_with_p...](http://www.ted.com/talks/edi_rama_take_back_your_city_with_paint)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_speck_the_walkable_city](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_speck_the_walkable_city)

A few others that I can't really find right now, Creating Forrests in Cities,
and Unique City building design

Edit for readablility

------
ASquare
In no particular order:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pink_on_motivation](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pink_on_motivation)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action?language=en)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/amanda_palmer_the_art_of_asking](http://www.ted.com/talks/amanda_palmer_the_art_of_asking)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_crea...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movemen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movement)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/nancy_duarte_the_secret_structure_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/nancy_duarte_the_secret_structure_of_great_talks)

I can't count how many times I've seen these.

~~~
massung
That was my list - almost exactly. Especially Ken Robinson and Dan Pink. +1.

~~~
ASquare
Life altering stuff for sure.

------
nohaimo
Two oldies but goodies

[http://www.ted.com/talks/tom_wujec_demos_the_13th_century_as...](http://www.ted.com/talks/tom_wujec_demos_the_13th_century_astrolabe)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of...](http://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of_crows)

found here :
[http://mayageddon.tripod.com/TED_Talks.html](http://mayageddon.tripod.com/TED_Talks.html)

------
panjaro
You'll fail to have a great career:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_smith_why_you_will_fail_to_ha...](http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_smith_why_you_will_fail_to_have_a_great_career)

93-year old body builder [http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/Why-Bodybuilding-at-
Age-93-is...](http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/Why-Bodybuilding-at-Age-93-is-a)

------
rudolfosman
[http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_berners_lee_on_the_next_web](http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_berners_lee_on_the_next_web)

------
stax012
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kelly_mcgonigal_how_to_make_stress_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kelly_mcgonigal_how_to_make_stress_your_friend?language=en)

